# Food Stamp Surfer Guy - the new face of welfare in Obama's America



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I originally saw this on Fox News, but they didn't have the last 3 minutes of the video on their website. I'm sure I'm not the only person hoping a shark sees him and thinks "free food awesome."


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Enraging but not surprising. We're not _willing_ to pick up the tab, we're forced to do so.

On the bright side, at least he's not morbidly obese so he won't ring us up on the health care end until he's forced to go to rehab.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I would so enjoy punching that untalented little f*ck in the face...



> On the bright side, at least he's not morbidly obese so he won't ring us up on the health care end until he's forced to go to rehab.


Yeah, but he smokes like a chimney, so when he has larynx removed we can all pay for that too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I would rip his throat out Roadhouse style.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

"Rat life" is an appropriate name for his......... "lifestyle".


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Just watching this video makes me hate this clown, and to know tax money is paying him to do NOTHING, I REALLY HATE HIM!

"All paid for by *OUR** wonderful tax dollars" WHAT AN ASSHOLE!

*my emphasis.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

WTF! Why you guy's gotta be hatin on him? It's not his fault. OBAMA opened the phukkin door for these people. If you want to teach Jason a lesson, I suggest you drop him off at the local ghetto and see how his "livin the dream" attitude works for him.........


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Woody, I'd a hated him even if he held a nice steady job, paid all his bills and didn't surf. He's an obnoxious twit and PROUD of it!


----------

